# Mossberg Rolling Thunder



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the mossberg rolling thunder. Cost is about $419 at dunhams sports.

Mossberg Rolling Tunder:
[attachment=1:18jfysf7]mossberg rolling thunder side view.png[/attachment:18jfysf7]
[attachment=0:18jfysf7]mossberg rolling thunder.jpg[/attachment:18jfysf7]


----------



## WildBear (Nov 1, 2011)

Basically this is a regular mossberg 500 cruiser shotgun, with stock modified. It'll bust your teeth out though if your not careful. I'd love to be a dentist for someone that has one of these.


----------

